# Herf-a-Dor Cigar Caddy X15



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Any thoughts on this travel humi?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Any thoughts on this travel humi?


I have one and it has served me well. I just got a 5ct as well for those times when I don't need a bigger box. You can pull out a couple shelves and get many more than 15 cigars in there depending on size. Consider your needs, and if you need to travel with 15 cigars regularly, go for it. I thought I would, but I feel now like I need to roll with the 5 ct, and the next step up usually is a herf, so I am thinking of going with the Xicar 50ct. That was a lot of info you didn't really ask for, but my cigar caddy has worked beautifully for me.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks brother.:tu
Extra info was good as well.

Does it come w/ a humidification device (I would assume it would)? Or do I need to buy something separate to place in it?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I got a 5ct, 15ct and a 50ct. All with some kind of sponge in them. I mostly use humi packs in them. I do enjoy them!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh, and you can fit more into the the larger 50ct ones if you take out the foam trays and use baggies.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I think there was a group buy a week ago that you could have jumped in on...nice price too...but if you're looking at the devil site make sure you use CHIMP. So you know the avg sale price there.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Thanks brother.:tu
> Extra info was good as well.
> 
> Does it come w/ a humidification device (I would assume it would)? Or do I need to buy something separate to place in it?


I have 3 of the Cigar Caddys (5, 15 and 30) and love them. They all do have the humidification thingy in them, but I have never used them. The Caddy seals up so tight that, under normal use, very little humidity is lost. I've keep sticks in them for up to two week with no problems.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks all. I just bought one off C-bid. Hope to use it on my trip to Kentucky next week for the Fourth.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/imagePopup.cfm?imgPic=M-CIO3540.jpg&imgTitle=Herf-a-Dor

Here is a pic by the way.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I got one of these 15 ct.'s from Pete (Malik23) and it's probably the best travel humi for the size I've ever seen.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

So it finally arrived this morning. I noticed the little puck at the top is *glued* to the lid. Do I need to saturate w/ distilledwater or is it good to go as is?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> So it finally arrived this morning. I noticed the little puck at the top is *glued* to the lid. Do I need to saturate w/ distilledwater or is it good to go as is?


you can use a small screw driver to pop it off but no you do not need to saturate the puck.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> you can use a small screw driver to pop it off but no you do not need to saturate the puck.


:tpd:

most of the time, i dont use the humidification device in travel humidors.. If the cigars are properly humidifed when going into the humi, they will stabilize and work as humdification devices.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks guys:tu

Ready for the 4th now!


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

SmokinAFuente said:


> I have 3 of the Cigar Caddys (5, 15 and 30) and love them. They all do have the humidification thingy in them, but I have never used them. The Caddy seals up so tight that, under normal use, very little humidity is lost. I've keep sticks in them for up to two week with no problems.


:tpd:

:r


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I have one of these, but use it as a fiver and also put a cutter, lighter, pen and paper(for rating the smoke) cedar strips, and a humi tube therein. Has worked well for me as my smaller 5 unit would not contain the accessories.


----------



## ktd (Jul 12, 2007)

Just replaced my 5-er. The old ones were obviously made by otterbox and labeled cigar-caddy, but CI sells a new model under herf-a-dor, it looks to be made by a different company. I thought it was heavier (not as good for me), but after comparing it to an otterbox I guess I am imagining it. It is slightly wider though, which is good, since the old one was about 4.95 cigars wide, and the new one is just right. The foam is not as tight, so it is a bit easier to close as well.

I do not put anything in the humidifier, once I tried and it was a mess. The cigars should be okay for several days anyway without it.


----------

